# Is there any point trying at the moment?



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

I've had peak ovulation this morning, but with my estradoil level so high is there an point trying this month? I've got it in my head that with high estrogen the chances of conceiving would be pretty slim?


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I would definitely try, if you are ovulating then you are in with a shot. 

X


----------



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure with high estrogen an embryo wouldn't implant though?


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think it might affect the implementation window times but by how much or how little, who knows, so as Franny says, I would still give it a try. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Actorgirl3 (May 19, 2017)

THanks everyone I've had 2 chemical pregnancies which I think is due to my estrogen level x


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Trying is good fun so you might as well 😊 We have pretty much 0 chance of natural conception but try anyway in case a miracle happens


----------

